# Panasonic Plasma TV am HT-PC flimmert



## legatus (10. September 2008)

Ich habe hier bislang nichts mit der suche gefunden, darum mein Problem:

Ich habe meinen Plasmafernseher an meinen PC angeschlossen (zum testen, da ich mir nach Weihnachten einen HT-PC aus dem jetztigen PC bauen wollte). Ich habe mir ein DVI-zu-HDMI Adapterkabel besorgt und zusaätzlich auch noch ein HDMI-HDMI Kabel, da mein onboardchipsatz eine HDMI zusatzkarte hat. Mit beiden Grafikkarten das gleiche Problem: Ich kann maximal 60 Hz einstellen und da sieht man schon das flimmern im Bild. Habe mich heute bei der Hotline des Fernsehers erkundigt, und die sagen dass der HDMI-Standarf tatsächlich nur 60 Hz sind. Finde ich ja sehr strange, das würde ja bedeuten, wenn ich einen Blu-Ray-Player anschließe flimmert der auch? Und was machen die leute mit ihren HT-PCs? Nehmen die das flimmern in kauf? Habe leider keinen Plasmafernseher mit VGA in nicht weil das Geld nicht gereicht hat, sondern weil zum Zeitpunkt des Fernseherkaufes ein HT-PC nicht vorgesehen war.

Meine Hardware:
TV: Panasonic TH-37PV7F (37 Zoll Plasmafernseher)
PC:
Athlon X2 4450e
ASUS M2AVM-HDMI AMD 690 G Chipsatz

Grafikkarte: 
getestet mit Onboardgrafik
und mit nVidia 9600 GT (Hersteller XFX)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe, vielleicht hatte ja jemand schonmal ein ähnliches Problem.


----------



## exa (10. September 2008)

naja, kann es sein, das dein fernseher 100hz hat und deine graka aber 60??? dann würde es auch flimmern, schau mal wie dein fernseher eingestellt ist...


----------



## legatus (10. September 2008)

In den Treibern kann ich maximal 60 Hz einstellen, und im Fernseher sind 100 Hz eingestellt (da gibt es einstellug 50 Hz und 100 Hz), zumal wenn ich normal fernsehe habe ich kein flimmern...


----------



## emmaspapa (10. September 2008)

legatus schrieb:


> In den Treibern kann ich maximal 60 Hz einstellen, und im Fernseher sind 100 Hz eingestellt (da gibt es einstellug 50 Hz und 100 Hz), zumal wenn ich normal fernsehe habe ich kein flimmern...


 
Dann stell den Fernseher doch mal auf 50Hz ein. Alternativ auch mal die anderen Geräte (Receiver oder Antennenkabel) entfernen.


----------



## exa (10. September 2008)

kannst du denn im treiber auch 50 hz einstellen???


----------



## legatus (10. September 2008)

Klar kann ich im Treiber auch 50 Hz einstellen, dann flimmerts noch mehr... udn andere geräte ok kann ich auch mal entfernen...


----------



## The_Rock (12. September 2008)

Wie macht sich denn das Flimmern bemerkbar?

Ich hab bei gleichfarbigen -und vor allem bei helleren- Flächen (bei Standbildern am schlimmsten) auch ein Flimmern (DVI/HDMI am PV80). Über TV Karte und in Spielen hab ich jedoch keine Probleme damit.

Ein Plasma is ja (trotz 100Hz) nie ganz flimmerfrei.


----------



## legatus (13. September 2008)

Naja es ist so das typische flimmern, das man auch hat wenn man seinen alten Röhrenmonitor auf 60 Hz gestellt hat, also das typische 60 Hz flimmern... Es ist auch eigentlich komplett aufs ganze bild verteilt, aber du hast recht bei hellen bildern macht es sich eher bemerkbar als bei dunklen und auch bei standbildern mehr als bei bewegten Bildern.

Habe gestern mal ne DVD in meinen alten Player geschmissen und da mal standbild gemacht: Kein Flimmern... (war auch nen helles Bild)

Irgendwie ist das doch doof 

Trotzdem vielen Dank!!!


----------



## The_Rock (13. September 2008)

Was willstn eigentlich am Plasma machen? Filme und Spiele wären natürlich super auf so nem Teil.

Office, Surfen, Photoshop oder sonstige "Standbild-Sachen" sollte man sowieso vermeiden (Einbrenngefahr und so )


----------



## bobby (13. September 2008)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Was willstn eigentlich am Plasma machen? Filme und Spiele wären natürlich super auf so nem Teil.
> 
> Office, Surfen, Photoshop oder sonstige "Standbild-Sachen" sollte man sowieso vermeiden (Einbrenngefahr und so )


  schmarrn mit einbrenngefahr das waren mal die alten generationen ab den serien g9 so gut wie nicht mehr besitz seit mai pana 46 pz 85e
wenn du vielleicht nicht wissen solltest auch lcd können oder konnten einbrennen
nehme den pla . nicht zum spielen oder für den pc her sorry


----------



## legatus (13. September 2008)

Naja wollte den halt nehmen für DVDs und dann irgendwann auch mal für BluRays. Spielen bedingt, vielleicht halt kleine Spielchen wie Worms mal für Partys. Naja und vielleicht als Fesplattenrekorder... Außerdem gibt es gute Sourround-Analgen relativ günstig für PCs, für "normale" Fenseher nicht. Ich dachte da an das Concept F von Teufel. Dieses Soundsystem + HT Pc ist nicht viel teurer als nen Standard Homecinemasystem, aber deutlich besser. Aber das flimmern beim HT-Pc stört halt doch...


----------



## The_Rock (13. September 2008)

bobby schrieb:


> schmarrn mit einbrenngefahr das waren mal die alten generationen ab den serien g9 so gut wie nicht mehr besitz seit mai pana 46 pz 85e
> wenn du vielleicht nicht wissen solltest auch lcd können oder konnten einbrennen
> nehme den pla . nicht zum spielen oder für den pc her sorry



den "schmarrn" kannste mal stecken lassen. natürlich sind die heutigen plasmas sehr viel unempfindlicher was das einbrennen angeht. unter normalen bedingungen muss man sich daher auch keinen kopf mehr machen.

wenn man jedoch regelmäßig stundenlang im windows arbeitet (sprich: den plasma als monitor "missbraucht"), muss man sich trotzdem nicht wundern, wenn nach einiger zeit die windowsleiste nicht mehr verschwindet.

LCDs können auch einbrennen, das ist richtig. allerdings erst unter extrembedingungen (wenn er fast rund um die uhr an ist, und ebenfalls etwas statisches a la windows taskbar anzeigt)


----------



## Riezonator (13. September 2008)

Schade das du beim Plasma gespart hast da du nur den PV7 hast und nicht den PV71 denn der PV71 hat einen VGA input der Speziell auf den PC ab gestimmt ist und da treten so Probleme nicht mehr auf

/klugscheiß ein:
ach ja schau mal in die Bedienungsanleitung des Plasmas auf Seite 31 unter 
HDMI Funktionen:

"Der Anschluss eines PCs an diese Schnittstelle ist nicht möglich." /klugscheiß

Versuche es doch mal bitte per Component Input sofern deine graka TV out hat das wäre dann das einzigste was mir noch einfallen würden

PS ein gutes Component Signal ist tausend mal besser als der "volldigitale"
HDMI schrott!!!
(ich hab es deshalb in Anführungszeichen gesetzt weil es nicht stimmt!!!)


----------



## The_Rock (14. September 2008)

Der VGA-Anschluss ist für den PC nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.
Da der Plasma eine recht ungewöhnliche Widescreen-Auflösung von 1024x720 hat, und der VGA Anschluss dafür (meist) nur das 4:3 Format anbietet, kriegt man auf dem Plasma ein verzerrtes Bild.

Erst über DVI/HDMI kriegt man mit den HD-Auflösungen 1280x720 oder 1920x1080 ein komplett bildschirmfüllendes und unverzerrtes Bild.

Dass ein gutes (analoges) Component-Signal besser ist als der "volldigitale HDMI-Schrott", wage ich zu bezweifeln (ein eingermaßen gutes HDMI-Kabel vorausgesetzt). Wobei ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich weiß, wie es bei der PV7-Serie gehandhabt wird.
Auf dem PX80 (is glaub ich der Nachfolger?) krieg ich über HDMI ein perfektes Bild ohne Störungen (bis auf die plasmabedingten Nachteile eben).


----------



## legatus (14. September 2008)

Zum Thema gespaart... Hätte ich von diesen Problemen gewusst hätte ich da sicher nicht gespaart... Aber als ich mir den plasma gekauft habe war das mit dem HT-Pc so nicht geplant, das kam erst als mir mein alter PC langsam verreckt ist und ich mir noch nicht extrem hochwertigen ersatz kaufen wollte...

Und zum Thema anleitung: Muss ich echt mal nachlesen... habe die gleiche antwort beim zweiten mal anrufen bei der Hotline auch bekommen. Frage mich dann aber warum dei Graka-Hersteller immer mit HDMI-Support werben?

Zum Thema Component: Habe ich schon ausprobiert, hat auch geflimmert... Aber vielleicht muss ich einfach noch nen bischen mehr probieren.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die kompetenten Antworten... Falls doch noch was enfallen sollte... Immer her mit den Ideen


----------

